# Links not showing as links.



## s2k9k (Nov 18, 2012)

When I copy a URL from a thread on SMF and try to paste it into a post it doesn't show up as a link. I have highlight the URL and then click on the link icon at the top then paste the link into it to make them work as links. I used to copy and paste links all the time but for the past few days it hasn't been working. I was just dealing with it but now it is getting frustrating. I haven't changed anything on my computer and I looked all over my profile and I don't see anything that could have changed it. 

Has anyone else noticed this problem?


----------



## mr mac (Nov 28, 2012)

The way it is working for me is to highlight the word I want to link, then click on the link icon 













LinkIcon.jpg



__ mr mac
__ Nov 28, 2012





 and then paste the link there.  For added effect, I like to color the word itself to help it stand out.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr Mac said:


> The way it is working for me is to highlight the word I want to link, then click on the link icon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that's what I have to do but I used to be able to just right click and paste it into the body of the post...much easier!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That's how I felt the first time I tried to post a pic from Photobucket and all I saw was the link!


----------

